# New Tattoo what you think?



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry bout the pics will try and get some better, just got it done few hours ago


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nah mate, don't like it at all..can you change it?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice:thumb:


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good  also looks to me something you could easily get extended should the fancy take you in the future


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

How original. Must have a lot of meaning behind it.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Not my cup of tea personally but as long as you like it that's all that matters really,it's your body after all.Did you design it or is it from a tattoo book in the parlour?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did it hurt?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you need to start cutting


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

As long as your happy then all is good just don't be tempted to pick at it when it starts scabbing and all these creams are bs just keep it clean with warm soapy water.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I designed it and mentioned about possible extending it further down my arm at some point so he changed and tweaked it slightly so happy with the outcome.

No matter how big or small all tattoos hurt but they are bearable took just short of 2 hours.

I now have 7 tattoos i regret only one which ill be getting covered with something different but not sure what to get.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not my cup of tea at all. BUT I guess people feel the same way about the tattoos I have, after all you don't get tattoos for other people. Tribal is making a comeback now though.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im currently trying 5:2 fasting to drop some fat, Im hoping after all this hard work there will be something under that fat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I need something similar for a cover up on my right arm, l am just too tight to shell out the money !


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

depends on ur tastes mate. ive seen enough generic tribal in the gym to last me a lifetime and ive only been going to the gym a few years

im sure you like it or u wouldnt of had it done and posted up pics showing it off. dw what other peeps think


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah not cheap now a days, My first tat i regret it qyuite a big one on my leg which im wanting covering but cant find something thats big enough to do the job.

Seen this guy on same leg in gym with a bulldog and gb flag in background looked really well sort of thing i was thinking off but it put me off as someone else would have summit similar.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Def agree on biceps!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tribal...... Bulldog and British Flag...

Oh dear lol.

Ever considered getting 'H.T.I.D' down your neck? How about 'Thug Life' across your knuckles, a letter on each finger?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think you need to start cutting


There really is no need for this. Combined with your username makes you come across a right cnut


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks too generic in my opinion, its perm & for life so why go generic ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Didn't know Stevie wonder had a tattoo studio


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate not my taste.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

My personal favourite is the chaps you see on holiday, generally in "Linekars Bar" with the word "England" tattooed to their back. Useful if they forget the name of the country whose benefit system paid for their holiday...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

****! People with tattoos are morons!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Why so much hate? As long as op is happy :thumbup:


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

always fancied a tattoo, but always talk myself out of it!! id have something discrete and personal if i did have one - i wouldnt fancy being judged every other day for the tat i have!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tribal soo common.

I had this done over 3sittings...about 11hours. about ten days ago now

Got 3hours left to finish shading and do the inside of my arm.

Pics bit red as photos were taken just after having it done...arm was still steaming with heat!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I got my tattoos to be different, if a lot of people liked it and wanted the same I'd not be happy, OP if your getting it extended don't wait too long or it'll need all going over again to blend in....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks cool, it looks sore though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry mate why on earth would you get a tribal ? The 90`s are over mate barbwhire tattoos & tribals were in when MC. Hammer was famous & the worst part is i bet my ars their is no real meaning behind the tattoo other then it seemed cool to get. Just a total waste of ink IMO.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> sorry mate why on earth would you get a tribal ? The 90`s are over mate barbwhire tattoos & tribals were in when MC. Hammer was famous & the worst part is i bet my ars their is no real meaning behind the tattoo other then it seemed cool to get. Just a total waste of ink IMO.


Don't understand how it can be a total waste of ink if its to the OPs liking and it gives him pleasure having it? I don't think he got it to personally please you. Only he can be a judge to whether its a waste or not. Stick to judging the design.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> The 90`s are over mate barbwhire tattoos & tribals were in when MC. Hammer was famous & the worst part is i bet my ars their is no real meaning behind the tattoo other then it seemed cool to get. Just a total waste of ink IMO.


Still looks good though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> Still looks good though


leave it up to americans to make the swastika look cool in a damn movie lol


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> leave it up to americans to make the swastika look cool in a damn movie lol


I think the eagle on my back would look amazing but being in sa people would think Im from some prison gang and probably be shot:banghead:t


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not as bad as the one posted here a while back, I think it was a bulldog or something in an England top. Still sh1t though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> I think the eagle on my back would look amazing but being in sa people would think Im from some prison gang and probably be shot:banghead:t


Tbh im not a fan of getting a tattoo just cause it looks cool its gonna be on my skin for the rest of my life , so when i get tattoos they mean something important something i want to be reminded of when looking at them, or something meaningful about my past or dreams.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

:lol: Here's the one I was on about http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/203255-tattoo-today.html


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Tribal soo common.
> 
> I had this done over 3sittings...about 11hours. about ten days ago now
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a tattoo. I'm too much of a pussy (and skinny feck) to get a huge tattoo, but I love this!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't like it. Then again, it's your arm so who gives a Fvck. I'm having mine removed, slow process.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

GShock said:


> OP if your getting it extended don't wait too long or it'll need all going over again to blend in....


 This ^ good point.. they only really look super sharp for about a year.. then start to fade.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh im not a fan of getting a tattoo just cause it looks cool its gonna be on my skin for the rest of my life , so when i get tattoos they mean something important something i want to be reminded of when looking at them, or something meaningful about my past or dreams.


Like wise mate but if i get into it ill be banned...


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks good mate not a fan on tribal me self though


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Good for you bud,love tattoos myself got a back piece abt 10 yra ago,and am working on a sleeve.


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Iv got 2 generic female tattoos of stars, I like to think they represent where I was at that time of my life and still love them, but would only get them where I can hide them also.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate my tribal with a passion, got it extended to my shoulder and chest and looks like Michael J fox has had a scribble on my me with a low inked biro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bashy said:


> I hate my tribal with a passion, got it extended to my shoulder and chest and looks like Michael J fox has had a scribble on my me with a low inked biro


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

it looks ok mate but in 30 years time it will look naff and outdated just like my swallows and daggers lol


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Wouldn't be something I would have but like you say, you are happy with it so who cares.

I was thinking of having a tattoo, but knowing me. I would regret it further down the line, and simply too friggin tight to pay.

A permanent marker does me when I feel the need for a tattoo


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a small, really stupid tribal tatt.... I had it done 15 years ago and it looks utterly gash now..

My advice to anyone nowadays thinking about it is, "don't", they always end up looking cack... Quite pleased that my Son (who is a marine) has never had one done, and has no intention of doing so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

If I got a tattoo. I'd copy the rocks because his tattoo is f*cking sweeeeet (no gay man)


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i love my tattoos, but thats precisely it, I love them fvck what anyone else thinks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> If I got a tattoo. I'd copy the rocks because his tattoo is f*cking sweeeeet (no gay man)


its mauri tribal or native hawaiien tattoos & those tribals actually mean something every sign everything it means something specific, I wanted japanese lettering tattoo and japanese demon tattoos but my ex forbid it since she was half chinese & half japanese. She said those kind of tattoos was what chinese gangsters & japanese yakuza wore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> its mauri tribal or native hawaiien tattoos & those tribals actually mean something every sign everything it means something specific, I wanted japanese lettering tattoo and japanese demon tattoos but my ex forbid it since she was half chinese & half japanese. She said those kind of tattoos was what chinese gangsters & japanese yakuza wore.


All I know is it's cool. And as she is your EX you might as well get it done now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> All I know is it's cool. And as she is your EX you might as well get it done now.


If i ever want to go to japan without getting arrested at the airport i better not do it lol, but then again if i was to do it ? Then i would need to have a custom made one do some research behind the demons , the samurai , and carp & dragon fish & so on to see what would fit my life & what i want it to reflect.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

so far on my sleeve i have a koi, a lily and cherry blossoms


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Not a fan of tribals myself, but the work looks pretty neat!!

2 hours ouch!! I had one that took 3 and at just short of 2 hours i thought i was going to pass out!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LuLuJJ said:


> Not a fan of tribals myself, but the work looks pretty neat!!
> 
> 2 hours ouch!! I had one that took 3 and at just short of 2 hours i thought i was going to pass out!!


I fell asleep when doing the bigger one on my chest , they were horrified & woke me up i was snoring they asked me if i was alright ? Yeah i said just been a long night at work.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I fell asleep when doing the bigger one on my chest , they were horrified & woke me up i was snoring they asked me if i was alright ? Yeah i said just been a long night at work.


Pipe down!! Thats hardcore.. getting tattooed would be a million times easier if we could all just doze off haha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> If i ever want to go to japan without getting arrested at the airport i better not do it lol, but then again if i was to do it ? Then i would need to have a custom made one do some research behind the demons , the samurai , and carp & dragon fish & so on to see what would fit my life & what i want it to reflect.


Hmm can't see them thinking your part of the yakuza's Norwegian branch


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Hmm can't see them thinking your part of the yakuza's Norwegian branch


I have a UK passport & in Norway , Denmark & Sweden nearly every illegal import is controlled by motorcycle gangs like Hells Angels & Bandidos.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't tribals go out of fashion in about 2002?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mojo-jojo said:


> Didn't tribals go out of fashion in about 2002?


more like 1998 ...


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> more like 1998 ...


Not when it comes to the super 15/rugby championship:thumbdown:

Those bladdy criminals


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

Now that's a tattoo UK 1989 nice detail. I'm a big believer if your gonna get a tat. Don't skimp out and go half ****d wait till u get the money together and pay for the detail and you will be a lot happier with the finished product.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I did ask for your opinions and you duly delivered.

For the lovers thank you.

The haters i got this tattoo as i wanted it i designed it but artist had to change it slightly as i mentioned possibly extending it. I have 6 more tats that do actually have a meaning and can post them in need be.

Also since tribal went out window in 90's since when did it become a fashion for what style i go for! example the stars on elbows and chest i see bunch of people everyday have them they all got them as its fashion popular at this time 10 years time they wont be. It be summit else so every one will get it copy etc.

Everyone who gets a tattoo will have there own reason why they want it and purely for them not others.

Rant over thanks for opinions though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Marc2013 said:


> I did ask for your opinions and you duly delivered.
> 
> For the lovers thank you.
> 
> ...


Tbh stars & sh!t on elbows are pretty idiotic too but if it has some unique design to them & are made to mean something then its another matter. Think about it when your 80 years old & you want to explain why you have a old raggy tribal on your shoulder to your gran children , they are going to ask what it means & whats behind the tattoo & being old & saying oh i just thought it looked cool just wont cut it imo. BUT saying all that its far from the worst tribal iv seen & looks good as far as tribals go. Would be nice to see you implement maybe some mauri tattoo into it.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

i have never once asked what people think of my tattoos and really cant understand why someone would ask


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol what are you on infernal. How does getting trad Jap work make you a likely member of the yakuza... likewise how would it make you any more likely to be a 1%er than any other tattoo style?! I've never met an MC member with jap style tattoos tbh, but I've met a fair few with little to no ink whatsoever... guess that makes them covert operatives to sneak through customs with all their illegal imports does it?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Would be nice to see you implement maybe some mauri tattoo into it.


Well not on the cards but i do plan on extending it further down on arm and maybe chest and back of shoulder i wont leave it too loong if i do get anything done.

Implementing mauri would be quite possible as Aida Wedo mauri goddess of reptiles & serpents which i have a passion for for reptiles and animals, i have 2x lizards and a snake already.

I also been fascinated with native indian cultures hence why i have a wolf on my other shoulder which i plan on getting a sleeve based on native indians eagles animals etc.

Each to there own though

Anyone else got preferred type tattoos not a fashion thing lol pics welcome


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SuzukiRock said:



> Lol what are you on infernal. How does getting trad Jap work make you a likely member of the yakuza... likewise how would it make you any more likely to be a 1%er than any other tattoo style?! I've never met an MC member with jap style tattoos tbh, but I've met a fair few with little to no ink whatsoever... guess that makes them covert operatives to sneak through customs with all their illegal imports does it?


I wasnt comparing yakuza to biker gangs you knob. And yeah if you have samurai style & demon style tattoos when entering japan like Tokyo you most likely will be stopped & questioned. If your not familiar with Yakuza they get tattoos called irozomi that shows the 5 noble professions, & if your pinky is cut off you bet your ars they will stop you and check you out against their database.

Learn to read ffsake & if you dont believe me about japan then try it see what happens.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The dragon on my back/leg starts as tribal as a continuation of my sleeve and changes to traditional jap mid way, never seen another one like it


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Id never have any myself, but its always interesting to see what others have and if there is an interesting story behind it.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Any close up pics??

Looks good size, whats the one above on back of neck??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Marc2013 said:


> Well not on the cards but i do plan on extending it further down on arm and maybe chest and back of shoulder i wont leave it too loong if i do get anything done.
> 
> Implementing mauri would be quite possible as Aida Wedo mauri goddess of reptiles & serpents which i have a passion for for reptiles and animals, i have 2x lizards and a snake already.
> 
> ...


Now we are talking !  I love wolves myself ! I indentify with the solitary wolf cast out from the rest of the pack left to fend for its self. Native american also means something to me cause my sister has navaho blood from her fathers side (half sister) But consider her fully a sister. So if i ever get a native american tattoo it will be in honor of my sister.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Not really my taste mate, but if you like it (and you obviously do) fair play! I'm nearing towards the end of a chest piece now, 12 hours down 3 hours to go!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Now we are talking !  I love wolves myself ! I indentify with the solitary wolf cast out from the rest of the pack left to fend for its self. Native american also means something to me cause my sister has navaho blood from her fathers side (half sister) But consider her fully a sister. So if i ever get a native american tattoo it will be in honor of my sister.


you should get a sheep dog, closely related to wolves they are (not the wanderers)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> you should get a sheep dog, closely related to wolves they are (not the wanderers)


i think their is a breed of sled hound that is like one cromosome away from being a fully fledged wolf? I cant remember what type of dog that is though. I have a sheep dog or my gran parents have one its so weird the dogs has never been trained to heard sheep , but guess what? It just does it ! Like it knew from birth what to do it rounds up all the sheep with very little assist from people if none.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I wasnt comparing yakuza to biker gangs you knob. And yeah if you have samurai style & demon style tattoos when entering japan like Tokyo you most likely will be stopped & questioned. If your not familiar with Yakuza they get tattoos called irozomi that shows the 5 noble professions, & if your pinky is cut off you bet your ars they will stop you and check you out against their database.
> 
> Learn to read ffsake & if you dont believe me about japan then try it see what happens.


Hahaha, maybe you should go back and re-read your own post. Somebody stated that you didn't really look like yakuza material so wouldn't have much to worry about in entering japan (I assume you're pinky hasn't been partially removed right?). You're the one that then mentioned MC's controlling contraband like it would somehow make a difference to your ability to enter japan you Muppet. But as your clearly an expert, you blatantly know loads of Caucasian yakuza members who get regularly harassed at the Tokyo international customs desk right?

;-)

P.s. you knob.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not my cup of tea but fcuk what I or anyone else thinks. I have a Polynesian and every last detail means something to me. A story really. But who cares if it does or it doesn't. Your body!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

i've just searched and have hardly any pics of my tats :/

anyway here's mine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SuzukiRock said:


> Hahaha, maybe you should go back and re-read your own post. Somebody stated that you didn't really look like yakuza material so wouldn't have much to worry about in entering japan (I assume you're pinky hasn't been partially removed right?). You're the one that then mentioned MC's controlling contraband like it would somehow make a difference to your ability to enter japan you Muppet. But as your clearly an expert, you blatantly know loads of Caucasian yakuza members who get regularly harassed at the Tokyo international customs desk right?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> P.s. you knob.


RIGHT YOU OBVIOUSLY cant read so i will let it slide since im not in the habit on picking on people with dyslexia, and to answer your question my uncle is missing half he`s pinky (farming accident) & has a tattoo close to a irozomi tattoo , he was stopped & checked up against the computer data base at the airport before he even got the chance to collect he`s bags , further more my half chinese half japanese Xwife knows alot about these things & japanese culture. And no i was not comparing Mc illegality to getting into japan you bloomin idiot. You read that post as you wanted to read it and decided fuk im bored i need to troll this guy. I NEED to have a fuking argument and purposely misunderstand him cause im so damn bored.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

whats MC??


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

OH WOW! ANOTHER TRIBAL TATTOO ?_?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lumpo said:


> whats MC??


Motor cycle gangs like Hells Angels. We mostly have Hells angels over here very little bandidos they tend to stay away from Hells angels terf.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Motor cycle gangs like Hells Angels. We mostly have Hells angels over here very little bandidos they tend to stay away from Hells angels terf.


where dafuq do you live!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lumpo said:


> whats MC??


microwave chicken


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

If anything made me feel like trolling you it was the fact that you let your ex wife dictate what tattoos you could have after your little emo 'why don't girls like me now I'm an alpha?' thread ;-)

I take it your uncle is Japanese too then? You do realise its practically exclusive to Japanese and Korean nationals right? That's like a black guy worrying about being mistaken for HA... or you being mistaken for an 'alpha'


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good dude as long as your happy with it. I have a tattoo which I am getting removed at the moment and the pain is ridiculous so yeh as long as your happy with it ha


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

On a final note before I go to sleep... I once slept with a tall girl with an overgrown pubic jungle, however I don't go around acting like an expert on Bigfoot. If you're ex, or you for that fact, were that smart, you would realise that regardless of tattoos or pinky length, if you don't have a record of gang related crimes and your not on any agency watch lists, you're not gonna struggle to enter Japan or anywhere else. Think about it ;-)

To the OP. A decent tribal can still look great, glad your happy with it and kudos for designing it yourself and not just picking something from the wall.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alright ladies, break it up before i start handing out temp bans


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SuzukiRock said:


> If anything made me feel like trolling you it was the fact that you let your ex wife dictate what tattoos you could have after your little emo 'why don't girls like me now I'm an alpha?' thread ;-)
> 
> I take it your uncle is Japanese too then? You do realise its practically exclusive to Japanese and Korean nationals right? That's like a black guy worrying about being mistaken for HA... or you being mistaken for an 'alpha'


AND YOU realizer that their are infact unregistered thugs in japanese crime organizations right? Or the fact that their drug trade & criminal enterprise stretch far beyond asian borders. And that they can`t know if your registered before they check you out right ? Btw reason iv never gotten the tattoos is cause i still have respect for cultural issues & if you want to argue further then i refuse cause i know these things to be fact. But anyway think what you will i am through arguing with a antagonistic stearyland example of confusionism.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't like it, looks very generic like flash off the wall... BUT..... tattoo's are individual and you must like it so good for you, I'm sure plenty of people don't like mine!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> microwave chicken


Where can I purchase?!?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Where can I purchase?!?


apparently its illegaly transported via hells angels, so you have to fight a fat bearded motorbike dude for it

all else failling

reheated kfc


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> apparently its illegaly transported via hells angels, so you have to fight a fat bearded motorbike dude for it
> 
> all else failling
> 
> reheated kfc


I knew their was a reason we dont have KFC in Norway! LOL :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SuzukiRock said:


> If anything made me feel like trolling you it was the fact that you let your ex wife dictate what tattoos you could have after your little emo 'why don't girls like me now I'm an alpha?' thread ;-)
> 
> I take it your uncle is Japanese too then? You do realise its practically exclusive to Japanese and Korean nationals right? That's like a black guy worrying about being mistaken for HA... or you being mistaken for an 'alpha'


Another rude member!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh im not a fan of getting a tattoo just cause it looks cool its gonna be on my skin for the rest of my life , so when i get tattoos they mean something important something i want to be reminded of when looking at them, or something meaningful about my past or dreams.


I have tattoos because I think they look cool...wouldn't get one if i thought it looked ****....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Motor cycle gangs like Hells Angels. We mostly have Hells angels over here very little bandidos they tend to stay away from Hells angels terf.


Guess who we have?

We have the IRA and the UVF


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

vetran said:


> it looks ok mate but in 30 years time it will look naff and outdated just like my swallows and daggers lol


They're not outdated at all mate. Old school Sailor Jerry type stuff is very popular.


----------



## mike2229 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i was getting the same one but costing me a fortune to cover my guns.. boo-ya


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tribal's wouldn't be my own personal choice, but IMO... you could make this look a lot better by shading around it.. there's still hope.

This look's 100x better with the shading..


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is cool..


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Reading some of the comments here reaffirms my belief there are some proper pricks on this board.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Second one really good.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LuLuJJ said:


> Pipe down!! Thats hardcore.. getting tattooed would be a million times easier if we could all just doze off haha!


lol ive dosed off a few times when having them done

3 hours or so lying down bound to get comfy and nod off haha


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lol ive dosed off a few times when having them done


How the feck do people do this?! Iv nearly had to be pealed off the ceiling during every single hour of ink iv had as its agony!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> How the feck do people do this?! Iv nearly had to be pealed off the ceiling during every single hour of ink iv had as its agony!!


not saying they dont hurt a little but after 20 mins or so you get used to it so a few hours sitting think alot of ppl must nod off


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> not saying they dont hurt a little but after 20 mins or so you get used to it so a few hours sitting think alot of ppl must nod off


I must be doing something wrong, even after having 50-60hrs i still dont nod off lol


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I found with all 7 tattoos they all hurt to some extent, bits where it didnt hurt and was fine and some bits where close to swearing.

Where you guys found least painful and most painful??

Least painful was side of my neck i was expecting pain but was by far least painful.

Most painful was this one arm + shoulder


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

My calf was most awkward as my leg had this weird shaking goin on or like a twitch and he asked me about 10 times to keep my leg still but i couldnt help it, silly thing was it didnt hurt yet i was twitching away lol


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> I must be doing something wrong, even after having 50-60hrs i still dont nod off lol


The last time I had a 7hr sitting I nodded off a few times, really relaxing after a while.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Marc2013 said:


> Where you guys found least painful and most painful??


Most painful: arm pit, left hand ribs / stomach, certain parts of my traps

Least painful: forarm, back of neck


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

@UK1989

Cool design. Does 5 o clock mean something?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Middle of chest f*ckin hurts


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hands and ribs were the worst.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Worst for pain so far were throat and inside wrist... although he did feel the need to go over the text on my wrist three times in one sitting which didn't help...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> Most painful: arm pit, left hand ribs / stomach, certain parts of my traps
> 
> Least painful: forarm, back of neck


agree one of mine run all over pec and around armpit was very painful as was around nipple

least painfull shoulder and arm


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Top of my neck (spine) hurt the most, just the noise as it goes over bone. Armpit was tonnes of fun aswell


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Not into tribal stuff


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> lol ive dosed off a few times when having them done
> 
> 3 hours or so lying down bound to get comfy and nod off haha


Same as mate. I find it therapeutic and go into a mad trance. Artist said He's Never seen owt like it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not tribal but similar sort of stuff. Polynesian. I have liked them for ages but having endured an absolutely horrific 2012 with mental health problems it made me get designing. Every single last bit of that tattoo means something and tells a story about the Good, bad and Hopefully bright future times. I understand people won't like it but the very fact it's so personal to me makes it mean a great deal to me.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> lol ive dosed off a few times when having them done
> 
> 3 hours or so lying down bound to get comfy and nod off haha


no no no no no! That is not normal and it is not okay haha!!

hope you dont mind me saying that you are one very extraordinary person! I had one laying down and i was so tense my abs ached so much afterwards and that was only about half hour.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LuLuJJ said:


> no no no no no! That is not normal and it is not okay haha!!
> 
> hope you dont mind me saying that you are one very extraordinary person! I had one laying down and i was so tense my abs ached so much afterwards and that was only about half hour.


i remember getting my calf waxed as a dare when drunk by god that was real pain

think i cried, you girls alot braver than me haha


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I got an 'oriental' symbol on my shoulder when I was 15. Very outdated now. Looks like the one Mel C's got from the spice girls.

Thinking of something to cover it up with, but anything will be outdated at some point.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i remember getting my calf waxed as a dare when drunk by god that was real pain
> 
> think i cried, you girls alot braver than me haha


Try getting your pubes waxed.. THAT is pain!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Try getting your pubes waxed.. THAT is pain!!


Or bellend pierced. I don't but bet it hurts


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Marc2013 said:


> I found with all 7 tattoos they all hurt to some extent, bits where it didnt hurt and was fine and some bits where close to swearing.
> 
> Where you guys found least painful and most painful??
> 
> ...


 What did you get done on your neck? That's some commitment.. pleased to hear it didnt cause you a pain on the neck


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

For me ribs, inside of bicep nearer armpit, on chest near the nipple and the shin were all sh1t to sit through lol.

Shin was 9hrs in 1 sitting so dunno if thats why it was terrible lol


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got chinese symbol for love + peace will post pic up later, I got it as it was when i had a big change in my life approx 9 years ago think it was me who set the trend for tattoos on side of neck lol

I was at a low place, been out school for approx 2 years, was into partying, ecstacy, boozing, going round dressed bit like a bad tempered goth not got anything against goths but you get the picture mam and dad split up i fell out with my mam about the way i was going on with drugs got kicked out and got flat on my own which was hard. Long story short met our lass cleaned meself up got a job got 2 kids we engaged and go abroad every year life seems so amazing. Also patched things up with me mum lol

Also with it chinese i get the usual pi*s taken, chicken chow mein or whatever


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

got 2, second one (below) is a half sleave, didnt hurt expect for the top bit of the arm leading to the shoulder, hurt quite abit, probaly cause its closer to the bone...getting rib tattoo closer to summer and aint looking forward to that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like tattoo art. Its personal though and id never seek approval. We all like different stuff so never going to get full positive replies anyway.

I lolled at matt griffs irony saying only morons get ink.....if he thought about it he'd realize phd holding proffessors like him get them too lol. They arent linked to intelligence but the other hemisphere of the brain.

Infernal still cant back down when he makes a boob lol

Normal ukm thread lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

LuLuJJ said:


> Try getting your pubes waxed.. THAT is pain!!


Try using a home waxing kit to do it!

The idea still brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bambi1550 said:


> Try using a home waxing kit to do it!
> 
> The idea still brings tears to my eyes!


My gf owns a beauty and therapy spa......I let her wax my back once and it was fuking well sore for sure....worse than all my 5 tatts


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's nice, but I prefer mine that I had finished on Monday. Taken 4 hours in total and cost a small fortune. Unfortunately the pics don't do it justice, it's still a bit scabby, and there's writing on the other side.


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> I got an 'oriental' symbol on my shoulder when I was 15. Very outdated now. Looks like the one Mel C's got from the spice girls.
> 
> Thinking of something to cover it up with, but anything will be outdated at some point.


I've prob got the exact same tat as you, i'm getting it covered up in 3 weeks cant wait the thing haunts me everytime i look at it lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Tbh it's look like some pre schoolers went to work on you with some crayola crayons


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's nice, but I prefer mine that I had finished on Monday. Taken 4 hours in total and cost a small fortune. Unfortunately the pics don't do it justice, it's still a bit scabby, and there's writing on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 109327
> 
> ...


That tattoo deserves a rep it looks to mean something does it have something to do with keeping the devil inside you chained ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Tbh it's look like some pre schoolers went to work on you with some crayola crayons


Thats even more evil then what i said :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> That tattoo deserves a rep it looks to mean something does it have something to do with keeping the devil inside you chained ?


Maybe it means he is a kinky devil?


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

Baphomet -


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TheLegend said:


> Baphomet -


That's nice!










Lost of work left on this one of mine


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Best pic of my japenese half sleeve ive got. Got 4 more hours booked next tuesday !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> That tattoo deserves a rep it looks to mean something does it have something to do with keeping the devil inside you chained ?


Yeah mate. On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".

Basically means think about the sh1t you do before you do it lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Not the best photos but you can see a little bit of mine


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> My gf owns a beauty and therapy spa......I let her wax my back once and it was fuking well sore for sure....worse than all my 5 tatts


sounds like a good way of removing the tats.. fook that!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate. On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".
> 
> Basically means think about the sh1t you do before you do it lol


 Would have saved you a few quid just to get that lol.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

lumpo said:


> i've just searched and have hardly any pics of my tats :/
> 
> anyway here's mine
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but FFS! What are those flowers about?

Did u do it thinking the ladies will like it?


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Uriel said:


> My gf owns a beauty and therapy spa......I let her wax my back once and it was fuking well sore for sure....worse than all my 5 tatts


Ive had 5 tats aswell...

and i am a big supporter in hair removal cream and razors


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Sorry mate but FFS! What are those flowers about?
> 
> Did u do it thinking the ladies will like it?


nah i really like flowers. left arms covered in em too.

i used to want to be a florist


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

lumpo said:


> nah i really like flowers. left arms covered in em too.
> 
> i used to want to be a florist


My nans garden used to be full of pansys, I was obsessed with them


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's nice, but I prefer mine that I had finished on Monday. Taken 4 hours in total and cost a small fortune. Unfortunately the pics don't do it justice, it's still a bit scabby, and there's writing on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 109327
> 
> ...


How much did it cost? Did you have to wait long for an apointment to get it done?


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> That's nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like Flounder


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> How much did it cost? Did you have to wait long for an apointment to get it done?


Yeah mate I go to electric Buddha in ramsgate, they are amazing artists. £70 per hour and the standard wait for them is about 3 months, but you can get lucky and get a space within a few weeks. I had this done in 3 sIttings and cost about £350


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Wheyman said:


>


Haha, i remember this bloke.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive got weird tattoo myself, I do like it but i have thoughts of upgrading it to a halve sleeve one day.. changing the theme a little -_-


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

personally do not like it at all or any other tribal looking black line tats.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate. On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".
> 
> Basically means think about the sh1t you do before you do it lol


Is that an immortal technique verse mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Is that an immortal technique verse mate?


Certainly is mate. The whole tat is partly based on that song


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Brave asking opinions on here  hope you've got a sense of humour


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate. On the other side it says "when the devil wants to dance with you, you'd better say never, cause a dance with the devil might last you forever".
> 
> Basically means think about the sh1t you do before you do it lol


Classic Tech song.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm in the deep ends off tattos to a point were there's no stopping sort off thing and I do regret it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> Haha, i remember this bloke.


Hes a hero and a very clever man


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

barsnack said:


> got 2, second one (below) is a half sleave, didnt hurt expect for the top bit of the arm leading to the shoulder, hurt quite abit, probaly cause its closer to the bone...getting rib tattoo closer to summer and aint looking forward to that
> 
> View attachment 109325
> View attachment 109326


What does it mean mate? I like this one, its prety cool


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Had another 4hrs on my arm tuesday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Session three complete. Will post pic later. Inner bicep hurt like a [email protected] though! Haha


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

im booked in at 3pm monday for a tattoo, gonna blow all these tats aways, wait and see


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> im booked in at 3pm monday for a tattoo, gonna blow all these tats aways, wait and see


Haha it better be at least over 3hrs work :laugh:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

:laugh: about 40 minutes at most lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> :laugh: about 40 minutes at most lol


:laugh:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think you need to start cutting


Not every one is into the gay baywatch look mate 

but hey if works for you then good for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> View attachment 109400
> 
> 
> View attachment 109401
> ...


I like ones like that. Like lightly shaded so you can almost see the skin through the ink. Looks class


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got an ex's name tattooed on me (I was young and what I thought was in love) and had it covered with some sh1tty tribal, but this is fading and you can slightly see the name through it. Want to get it covered and extended but to actually look something decent, any ideas?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I like ones like that. Like lightly shaded so you can almost see the skin through the ink. Looks class


They really arent very good pics of my back, i have another few hours booked on the 19th to have some darker contrasting put into it, will get a few pics of my back then. Need to get my left upper ribs / arm pit sorted as well as thats the only bit left on my sides / back to complete, then onto my chest


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I got an ex's name tattooed on me (I was young and what I thought was in love) and had it covered with some sh1tty tribal, but this is fading and you can slightly see the name through it. Want to get it covered and extended but to actually look something decent, any ideas?


An even bigger tribal


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I got an ex's name tattooed on me (I was young and what I thought was in love) and had it covered with some sh1tty tribal, but this is fading and you can slightly see the name through it. Want to get it covered and extended but to actually look something decent, any ideas?


Heavy black Japanese sleeve and chest piece covers that sort of thing well mate. Commit to a big design as it'll blend and cover better over all.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Heavy black Japanese sleeve and chest piece covers that sort of thing well mate. Commit to a big design as it'll blend and cover better over all.


I'm gonna go half sleeve I think, at least it's not fully on display at work that way.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Good choice mate. I went with 3/4 sleeves and chest plates on both sides I love them. Elbows are a killer so half sleeves definitely a good way to avoid that


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Good choice mate. I went with 3/4 sleeves and chest plates on both sides I love them. Elbows are a killer so half sleeves definitely a good way to avoid that


I'm weird in that I quite enjoy the pain of it, wouldn't say I get off on it but it's an odd sensation. Me and a mate had one done at the same time and he was in loads of pain but I was just sat there enjoying it. Have to get some ideas of designs, you got any close ups of yours?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

this is what ill be having tattoed










daughter drew this last summer when she was 4, i have a artificial leg, hens the one black leg in the drawing


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> this is what ill be having tattoed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice mate, something to always bring a smile to your face.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Been looking at Maori or Polynesian tattoos, especially like this










and


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Been looking at Maori or Polynesian tattoos, especially like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look good mate. Go for it!

Doesnt the rock have a maori one?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

J H said:


> They look good mate. Go for it!
> 
> Doesnt the rock have a maori one?


Not a clue mate. I'll google it.

Yep he does










Came across this one too which I like


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I love Polynesian style, but dare i say its the new tribal :mellow: There are alot of lads with that sort of design around where i live, looks awesome but maybe a little too common now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

My poly. Posted earlier but Dunno if you saw it. Don't give a **** if it's in or out of fashion. Every little detail on this has a meaning to me.

Second one was done few hours ago so still very sore and needs a Lot more work


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Tickles on the inside of the arm :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Tickles on the inside of the arm :laugh:


Fcuk me Just a bit!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk me Just a bit!


Try the arm pit, from the upper ribs upwards, i nearly spewed!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Stretchmarks are fun as well ! Stretchmarks on the inside of the arm are the best though haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Try the arm pit, from the upper ribs upwards, i nearly spewed!


Tbh I nearly threw up bang on in middle of bicep. Fcuking horrible.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Chest is worst of all.

for me


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

todays effort :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> todays effort :laugh:


Haha nice mate !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Got mine extended. Took another four hours. Bicep 'tickled' a little!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Tattoos are all very well and good but wont they look terrible when your old and wrinkly


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

CJ said:


> Tattoos are all very well and good but wont they look terrible when your old and wrinkly


When I'm old and wrinkly I imagine I wont care what my tattoos look like because i'll be old and wrinkly. I think i'll just be happy if I can wipe my own ar$e.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Worzel said:


> When I'm old and wrinkly I imagine I wont care what my tattoos look like because i'll be old and wrinkly. I think i'll just be happy if I can wipe my own ar$e.


Well as long as your sure


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

CJ said:


> Tattoos are all very well and good but wont they look terrible when your old and wrinkly


Haha love that 1 mate, you look terrible when your old and wrinkly anyway lol (can see from your avi you've prob heard this a few times as well lol)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Worzel said:


> When I'm old and wrinkly I imagine I wont care what my tattoos look like because i'll be old and wrinkly. *I think i'll just be happy if I can wipe my own ar$e.*


*
*

I wish I could do that now!! I got terrible skiddies


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> Haha love that 1 mate, you look terrible when your old and wrinkly anyway lol (can see from your avi you've prob heard this a few times as well lol)


Constantly mate...old people with tats look cool as ****


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

CJ said:


> Well as long as your sure


My tattoos tell a story, each marks a significant point in my life. Fashions will come and go but my history remains


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

CJ said:


> Constantly mate...old people with tats look cool as ****
> 
> View attachment 111616


Haha! I was just looking for this picture.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Worzel said:
 

> Haha! I was just looking for this picture.


There another good one qith 3 or 4 olds sitting next to each other, all heavily tattooed


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

CJ said:


> There another good one qith 3 or 4 olds sitting next to each other, all heavily tattooed


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

CJ said:


> Tattoos are all very well and good but wont they look terrible when your old and wrinkly


yueah can def see where your coming from mate, when i see an 80 year old woman with a tat i think " **** if it wasnt for that tat i would nail it in a heartbeat"! right put off ^-^


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

That's not a tattoo.........



That's a tattoo ????


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Monkey_ass said:


> That's not a tattoo.........
> 
> View attachment 111621
> 
> ...


Cool mate ! I love anything to do with samurai !


----------

